# Bad day at work?



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got this in an email, thought it was pretty funny. Glad I dont work in an office!

http://glumbert.com/media/baddayoffice


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice compilation.

It's weird that each one of those separate incidents was sent to me via email within the last week or so.

I guess cabin fever is getting to everybody lately. :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Why do fat dudes get so pissed?

Putting the monitor on the copy machine is hilarious.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought it was illeagel to have a camera in a bathroom :? 

Watch it idiotwithabow I am one of those fat guys but a dont work in a office.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Just say no to anger  

GO FISHING :!:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i can relate to that especially to the guy who climbed over the table and beat the shat out of his co worker. i have played that one over and over again in my own mind.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, sometimes you've got to stand up for yourself...Even if it's at work. In front of a camera isn't the brightest thing though.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> i can relate to that especially to the guy who climbed over the table and beat the shat out of his co worker. i have played that one over and over again in my own mind.


Ya I think there is somebody at any job that you just wanna beat the crap outta! :twisted: I know there are some at mine! Serenity now :mrgreen:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

That was Awesome!!! I know of a few people who would try stunts like that.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope all of those are real. I loved the guy that was getting the airplanes thrown at him so he threw his computer back, and his boss is standing there looking at him like, oh no you didn’t, drinking his coffee. I love how everyone stands up and is like, what do we do?


----------

